# Local 3 NYC Apprenticeship



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anybody who applied for the Local 3 Electricians Division Apprenticeship heard anything or got a letter back from the hall regarding taking the exam?


----------



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Well I answered my own question. I received the letter to take the exam yesterday scheduled for February 17 at 4pm


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks island guy! Are you taking this exam too?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Stinger_71 said:


> Thanks island guy! Are you taking this exam too?


Errr.. no I think I'll sit this one out. :laughing:


----------



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

LOL! Cool brother than good luck in wherever you're going!!


----------



## Stumz (Jan 31, 2015)

I just got my letter as well I have my exam on February 27th


----------



## Stinger_71 (Jul 4, 2014)

Good deal Stumz! You said Feb 27th or did you mean 17th? If it is the 27th then that means they are holding a lot of test dates to accommodate a large group of applicants. Good luck to you bro!!


----------

